# Kimo



## DJAVULS OGA (Oct 7, 2002)

What ever happened to Kimo?


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

He became a World Pankration Champion.

His last fight was Against Tim Lajacik
Witch he won when the doctors.
Stoped the Fight cause Lajacik broke his Toe.

Kinmo has also fought in Pride.  

These Questions on fighters are Great
But we should have them in the new MMA section

:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 7, 2002)

I seen kimo in a K-1 fight after the UFC fight. He looked like crap and fought like a girl. The ref stop the fight cause he couldn't fight back.
Bob :asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

Missed k1 but his last fight was against Lajacyk
& He did win.

Was the k1 fight MMA Or Kicboxing??


----------



## J-kid (Oct 8, 2002)

NUMER 1 KICKBOXERS OF THE WORLD!


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

So Kimo lost in Kick Boxing???


----------



## Angus (Oct 8, 2002)

Wouldn't surprise me, as most of his fights I've seen he's been pretty sloppy with his legs and his leg defenses. His punches are solid and HARD, but his kicks aren't on par with other K-1 and MMA guys like Hoost, Aerts or M. Smith.

Edit: Mind you, I've only seen a couple fights of his, so I don't know if this is always the case or if they were select matches that he just didn't do as well as he normally does. So take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

Kimo is a fighter.
He can beat anyone at any time
His loss's are to big Names.


I hate to even say it But 
He does hold a Victory over Sakuraba.


That hurt that realy Hurt!


----------



## Angus (Oct 9, 2002)

Don't get me wrong, he's a great fighter. I actually like him very much. 

I haven't gotten to see his fight with Sakuraba yet, but I'd like to. It wasn't ended with a lock or a choke, was it? I can't imagine he'd be able to get one in, I can only see him just out striking Saku. What did happen?


----------



## ace (Oct 9, 2002)

Yes it was a Side Choke.
Arm Triangel, Kata-Gatame.

This was before his huge exploson.

Sakuraba is still Awsome.

I have seen just brief footedge.
It was not the best quality tape.

:asian:


----------

